# Mods to pitmaster



## smokinmeat (Jul 28, 2007)

> Shortone and I did some mods on the pitmaster that Ultramag gave me at the gathering. The first pic is of the deflector over the opening between the firebox and the smoke chamber. You can also see the rails the we installed to hold the tuning plates up. The second is of the tuning plates w/ the second one removed to show how they sit in the smoker. The third is with all plates in place and the forth is with grates installed.The fifth is where we built a holder to hold the fire grate higher in the firebox for better air circulation.


----------



## smokinmeat (Jul 28, 2007)

Checked the temp from side to side and found theat the temp gauge is real close on the end where it is located and the other end , closest to firebox is 15 to 20 degrees warmer with the new baffle and tuning plates. Check the temp with Shortone's digital therms at grate level.


----------



## smokinmeat (Jul 29, 2007)

> Shortone helped me cook some ABT's that I made. Here ar the pics.


----------



## smokinmeat (Jul 29, 2007)

Shortone also fixed some fatties. 1 with hamburger, rub, and shredded cheese.  One with ground pork, rub, and shredded cheese.  And one with sausage, garden/vegetable cream cheese, and shredded cheese. Here are pics of them.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking very good! It sure do crank out some good looking "Q" !


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 29, 2007)

See! I said I vaguely recalled a guy called smokinmeat and associated that name with ABT's!
Great to see you got the freebie smoker going (with Uncle Shortone's help). Mighty tasty looking ABT's and fattys!
Looks like you got the pic posting working also.
NOW. We _will_ expect to see more fine grub issue forth from the ol' freebie and more frequent posts here!
Good job Matt!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









(smokinmeat WAS at the 1st Annual SMF Round-Up and smoked his first ever ABT's there.)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Great lookin ABT's SM!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks like you guys did a bang up job on the mods. I already knew you could make some good ABT's. Enjoy your new smoker and maybe come share some pics and say howdy to all us little folks once in a while.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

awesome job on the mods & the food.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

Great Job! I move that we give bashful smoker back his registered name and forever more be known as smokinmeat of SMF.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice job on the mods, and the grub looks great!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's out of our hands PC. Only bashful smoker can get his original name back through forum participation. Don't go getting soft on him just because he posted some pics this weekend.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, he's going to have to prove this is not just a one time thing.
We will have to see some posts (that is with an "s", meaning more than one).


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Good job with your mods,the Q looks great ,thanks for sharing the pics


----------

